# Unexplained drop in TSH ?



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

My TSH was tested twice last year, I cant recall the exact dates except approx as below:-

Early 2011 TSH 2.86
Nov 2011 TSH 2.74

Last week my consultant put me on 25mcg thyroxine, and gave me a blood test immediately after my consultation (and obviously BEFORE I started the medication).

1 Day later I started the thyroxine and have been taking it for 6 days, but that is kind of irrelevant because when I got my results today, of the TSH test last week, my level is now 1.62

Can this happen?  Can anyone explain?

Im loathe to stop taking the thyroxine because Im sure it has marginally kerbed my appetite and bettered my mood.  Im about a stone overweight but even visiting the gym 3 to 4 times a week and doing over an hour of cardio each time it just wont shift, but since the thyroxine only 6 days ago Ive lost 2lb.  But theres no way they will prescribe more now is there?


----------



## stevo (Jul 17, 2011)

hi what is tsh and how do we test for it? sorry i'm new?


----------

